

What's New in Python 2.7 - tdavis
http://docs.python.org/whatsnew/2.7.html

======
tdavis
There's a lot I'm excited about in this release. Many convenience methods and
classes have been backported from py3k and some really useful new modules, too
(argparse stands out). There are also a few notable bug fixes and enhancements
to existing modules ("maxtasksperchild" in multiprocessing Pools is awesome!)

~~~
jnoller
Glad your excited - and kudos to the user who submitted the multiprocessing
patch to me, I would not have thought of it on my own probably!

------
frognibble
Here's an earlier thread on the topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1485947>

